# CNI - Centuria Capital



## System (26 March 2011)

Centuria Capital Limited (CNI) is an ASX-listed diversified funds manager with $2 billion in funds under management.

Before March 14, 2011 the company was known as Over Fifty Group Limited (OFG).

http://www.centuria.com.au


----------



## WRiley (28 November 2016)

Share price has been rising since name change in Mar 2011. Now, it has bought over the Responsible Entity for the listed and unlisted funds of the 360 Capital Group. Opinions of this moving forward ??


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 December 2021)

for the 2022 comp
um...it's just a nice chart with a nice channel ...and um (taps fingers) nup, it's all in the chart 
suggests it'll drag the money in  that'll make the fundies keep up








						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 January 2023)

One of my picks for the 2023 full year trading competition.

Reason is simply that I'm thinking the bad news is priced in, the share price presently being down more than 50% from the peak, and that along with a likely peaking of interest rates, at least in the short term, in 2023 we may see a decent rally in this stock. Time will tell - it's speculative.


----------

